# Cast Pro Series



## permit (May 10, 2003)

Tommy Farmer Cast Pro, like new. 10’ rated 1-4 ounces with Shimano Nasci 4000 spinning reel. This thing is a metal clinger! $ 150. OBX pickup


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Still for sale? Would you sell the rod alone?

Will be in OBX the 12th.


----------

